# Student Visa Documents Required for Canada..



## nishthamehta (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello All,

I have an offer letter from Brock University (MBA- ISP) program and my term starts from August,2017. 

I would like to apply for my visa in mid of June. Can anybody help me with the list of documents required for Student Visa? 

Can somebody also help me out with the process of visa application who have already applied?

I live in Ahmedabad,India. Please share any other important information which should not be missed during the process.

Thanks,

Nishtha.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You must learn to use GOOGLE. 
Search


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You could also look on the International Student section of the Brock University website...


----------

